# Juan Manuel Marquez vs Juan Diaz



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Juan Manuel Marquez*

Fighting out of: California
Age: 35
Height: 5 ft 7 in
Weight: 135 lb
Record: 49-4-1

*Last Fight:*
_vs Joel Casamayor (Win - TKO)_

*
Juan Diaz*

Fighting out of: Texas
Age: 25
Height: 5 ft 6 in
Weight: 135 lb
Record: 34-1-0

*Last Fight:* 
_vs Michael Katsidis (Win - SD)_


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Marquez is getting up there, but I think he can still put Diaz away.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

So I take it this fight is gonna be Juan on Juan?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

plazzman said:


> So I take it this fight is gonna be Juan on Juan?


I bet on Juan


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Which Juan?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

that juan


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, Juan of these guys is getting KO'd


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

This juan will be a good fight


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Juan's the juan, man. I would'nt be surprised if he Juan :dunno:


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I dunno which Juan to pick. I'm with plazz though that Juan of these is getting KO's Juan way or the other, after all, all it takes is Juan shot.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

this juan will be a slobberknocker! I can't pick which juan will win but i did bet on juan which is good because i hope juan wins either juan is good in my books.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

This is juan funny thread.  Eh.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's hard to pick which juan you think will win let alone which juan you juant to win. 

There can be only juan juan in the end and I think it will be that juan.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Juan BLOODD, blood blood!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

if juan shows up to this fight i believe juan will win and juan will lose


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lotus said:


> if juan shows up to this fight i believe juan will win and juan will lose


Stop sitting on the fence and tell us which juan will win and which juan will lose.:confused02:

Which juan will have to say, "I was the juan who lost", and which juan will be able to say, "I was the juan who juan".


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I'll tell which juan, it's juan who will win. Juan has no chance in hell against Juan, if Juan thinks he can beat Juan, Juan is a damn fool, like i said Juan will win Juan will lose.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm picking juan aswell but I juant the other juan to win, whatever happens I think that juan of them is getting KO'd exactly juan minute and juan second before the end of round juan.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

juan would be a fool to say this fight will be over in the first ....juaned? Expect this to end in the 6th or 7th for Juan.

edit: btw the jacket Juan is wearing i want one.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lotus said:


> edit: btw the jacket Juan is wearing i want one.


I think you mean you want juan.

But I agree, that is juan nice jacket.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

....dammit... juan of these days bazza


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

You got a problem?

If you juana make a sig bet on this then I'm down, I've got juan if you juana take the other juan.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

you juana do this boy? alright if juan wins you have to put "anyway you Juan it thats the way you need it" just for shits and giggles nothing to serious.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's on.

If juan wins you have to put:

*"I juanted juan to win but juan juan so now I'm confused about juat juan juan the fight, but I know it happened in round juan so Bazza rulez and he is the juan that proved me wrong about which juan was proven to have juan the fight. I am juan sorry SOB"*

Deal?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

holy crap man lmao sure it's on!!! how long?


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Juan month?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

juan month is good, juan will whip juans ass tonight


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I dunno, I'm pretty confident that juan's gonna juin.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Threw some down on Marquez, not a lot of value but a good bet in my opinion


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not much into boxing but it's on so I'd figure I'd watch it. I'm going with the guy named Juan.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome performance by Marquez, the true p4p kind in boxing. Got to agree with HBO, this year in boxing is looking spectacular.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That was a great fight and a great way to end it. That was pretty fun, I might get into watching boxing a little more.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

god damn it Diaz.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

good fight man good good fight, and I'm a man of my word bazza you juan this time.

edit: tried it out bazza you need to rewrite it so it's 250 characters, then i will throw it up, just pm it to me.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

frak, I bet on the wong juan


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Finally got to watch this today, such a good fight. Marquez is the ******* man.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

JMM is now #1 P4P for me. That was a great, great fight and a fantastic way to start off the year for boxing with Margy/Mosley, Adamek/Banks, and this fight.


----------

